# Gas in the trailer ?



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Ok so I have a small trailer, but the fan in the bath is huge and has three speeds. On occasion there will be a little 'toot' slip by and as usual the door to my trailer looks like the gate at the horse races. Should I yell 'and they are off' between laughs -and might I add it is not always me. Some buds of mine are to blame, but at this point I am thinking of getting a dog to blame. You never get too old to find this funny.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Its only natural to find it funny. At least its your buddies running off, in my camper its usually the wife that gets mad and leaves. She doesn't realize that that makes me want to do it more because of the humor.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

It is a little funny


----------

